# Scottish Commonsense Realism



## Brother John (Sep 12, 2012)

I will be giving a presentation this semester on 19th century Scottish Commonsense Realism in my philosophy class. I am collecting resources right now and hoped someone may have some good recommendations on articles and books. I would especially like to find some free searchable PDFs 

Thanks


----------



## rbcbob (Sep 12, 2012)

I have read about connections tracing the influence of Thomas Reid, John Witherspoon, and James Madison. Makes for interesting cause and effect influence in international politics and religion.


----------



## Brother John (Sep 14, 2012)

That is an interesting connection


----------



## MW (Sep 14, 2012)

For general introduction, there is an entry in most theological dictionaries. For depth and insight, perhaps James Mc'Cosh's Scottish Philosophy, especially noting the regular praise of basic beliefs, although expressed in a variety of terms and conditions. For modern appropriation, especially in Reformed Epistemology, there is a helpful section in Ronald Nash's "Life's Ultimate Questions."


----------



## Philip (Sep 14, 2012)

If you can get your hands on a copy of Reid's _Essays on the Intellectual Powers of Man_, the first couple of chapters give a basic overview of its tenets and their basis (an online edition may be found here).


----------

